# My white-hair MAC brushes turn green and stay green after cleaning



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 4, 2008)

Why does it do this?  Is there a way to make it white again?  Heres a picture of some of my brushes, i just washed it with baby shampoo its completely dried in the pics, it's alsoa lot more greenish looking in real life (bad lighting)


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 5, 2008)

it may be because you're using baby shampoo instead of brush cleanser.


----------



## bebs (Oct 5, 2008)

I would suggest washing them again make sure that you are getting everything out of it, I wash mine with baby shampoo as well and if you use a color with them wash it right after or it is hard to get out and it can stain.. which it looks like that is what has happened 

so .. I would say wash it a few times and that should do the trick


----------



## lara (Oct 5, 2008)

It's either residual pigment working down from the ferrule, the baby shampoo you're using has strong dyes in it (yellow- or blue-coloured shampoos use a lot of green pigments to create depth of colour) or your water pipes have copper oxidisation.

Try using an alcohol-based brush cleanser a few times and see if that cuts through the residue.

If it doesn't, it's really no biggie - it won't affect the brushes, your eyeshadows or how you apply your products.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 5, 2008)

when I use color on my white haired brushes, I clean them w/ Cleanse off oil first, then brush cleanser and they are good as new


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 5, 2008)

Could you use other oil based make up removers? or do you think they would be too harsh? My 187 brush has foundation on it - I use a natural shampoo and I've tried m.a.c brush cleanser... It's still stained by the foundation colour.


----------



## TDoll (Oct 5, 2008)

I would say it's the baby shampoo just not coming out all the way... but I've used baby shampoo on mine before and have never had that problem. 
I would suggest using  MAC's brush cleanser.  It's great because you can use it both to spot clean without water as well as with water for deep cleaning.  It'll also condition them as well.  Try using something like that and see if they come clean.

Whatever the problem is...that green just ain't right! lol


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 5, 2008)

So after reading your guys advice i desperately needed to go to the mac store to get the brush cleaner.  So i finanlly got the brush cleaner.. And after cleaning it 5 times!! whatever was on it finally started to break down and it looks and feels brand new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..   BTW i use johnsons baby shampoo, i guess im sticking with the brush cleaner, thanks for your help


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Could you use other oil based make up removers? or do you think they would be too harsh? My 187 brush has foundation on it - I use a natural shampoo and I've tried m.a.c brush cleanser... It's still stained by the foundation colour._

 
Other oil based makeup removers wont work, because unlike regular oil based removers, Cleanse off oil emulsifies when it comes into contact w/ water. So it will not leave your brushes oily or anything, just clean. I would look into it. It is an amazing cleanser/remover.

HTH


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 5, 2008)

I have been trying for the past 4 hours to get the green tinge out of my 239 brush....Arghhh its so deep set its crazy! 
I have tried MACs brush cleaner and the cleansing oil..Bahh!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 5, 2008)

MAC's brush cleanser works the best for me, works a treat!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 5, 2008)

I have this EXACT problem with my brushes, especially the 217, 239 & 219!! And now my 187. I use baby shampoo to deep cleanse and mac's brush cleanser n it still doesn't budge it. All of my mac brushes have lost their shape too minus the 219, but ESPECIALLY the 217. It looks awful now. None of my cheap brushes have at all!


----------



## pageuppagedown (Oct 5, 2008)

My 239 got so bad I put the bristles in house hold bleach until i saw the colour coming out (about ten seconds) washed it out and then left it in dry hair conditioner I wouldnt do this more than onece or twice though. Now i make sure I get all the colour of as soon as I finished using it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 5, 2008)

I use baby shampoo and this has never happened to me..But Im glad you got ur brushes clean


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 5, 2008)

I think I may have to try the bleach thing...Or just buy new brushes  Who knows!


----------



## amber_j (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I have this EXACT problem with my brushes, especially the 217, 239 & 219!! And now my 187. I use baby shampoo to deep cleanse and mac's brush cleanser n it still doesn't budge it. All of my mac brushes have lost their shape too minus the 219, but ESPECIALLY the 217. It looks awful now. None of my cheap brushes have at all!_

 
My 217 has also become really frayed after just 3 washes. I reshape it whenever I wash it but it's still looking old and raggedy. I'm not best pleased


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 5, 2008)

I clean all my white-haired brushes with dove bar soap! It gets them looking like new and they feel super soft!


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_My 217 has also become really frayed after just 3 washes. I reshape it whenever I wash it but it's still looking old and raggedy._

 
This has happened to my 168. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looked raggedy from about the 1st wash! I'm a bit annoyed.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 5, 2008)

ok honestly... its no biggie.  yeah it doesnt look great but it wont affect your brush or application.  Some pigments in eyeshadows are strong and wont budge no matter what you try.  Esp if the colour has been left on for a while.  I have the same issue with my 219 and asked my trainer abt it.  

Its best to keep using a mild shampoo like johnsons baby for a once a week deep cleanse but make sure you use the brush cleanser after every use so the colours dont stain.  eventually the colour should budge...

Re the state of the brushes...?  how are you washing them?  honestly, one of my colleagues at work was really heavy handed when it came to cleaning her brushes and they began to look so rough.  All you need to do is be gentle, light handed and swipe them around on a cotton pad slightly soaked in brush cleanser.  Do this until no more product is coming off.

Deep clean them with mild shampoo and water and condition the big face brushes.  Keep them flat / horizontal so no water seeps into the handle (wood).


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_My 217 has also become really frayed after just 3 washes. I reshape it whenever I wash it but it's still looking old and raggedy. I'm not best pleased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought I was the only one with this problem... it is sad, because they are pricey and yet my brushes have lost their shape after the 3rd wash.


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 5, 2008)

How do i spot clean with brush cleanser?


----------



## genie707 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I think I may have to try the bleach thing...Or just buy new brushes  Who knows!_

 
do this wash them with baby shampoo or whatever you want to use and then swipe your brush a couple of times on a clean white dove soap.
that works wonders.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 6, 2008)

I would also look into checking your water softerner. It can leave buildup on more than just your brushes. For those of you with hard water who don't want to invest the money, vinegar is really good at removing build up which might be causing some of your green tinge.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 6, 2008)

I've had one of my 217's for nearly 3 years and it is in great shape, and doesn't have any color on the hairs. My newer one I used bright fushia pigment wet has a slight tint of pink but it doesnt affect how the colors apply and such.

Try the cleanse off oil.


----------



## lara (Oct 6, 2008)

Frayed or just fluffier? All brushes get fluffier after a decent wash; it's the fixatives, glues, oils and grease fully coming out of the hairs. Think of a post-wash clean fluffy brush as the true shape, not the shape it comes in when you first take it out of the plastic sleeve.

If your brushes are getting actually frayed after only a couple of washes, there's something too severe in your cleansing routine. Generally fraying or severe hair loss comes from when the brushes are cleaned by grinding the wet soapy hairs into the palm of your hand or onto a towel to remove any dirt, or if you're twisting and pulling on the brush hairs when they're wet _or_ if you're soaking the brushes to the extent that the glue in the ferrule is becoming waterlogged and soft _or _you're drying them in direct heat (hot sun, hair dryer, hot a/c).

Be more gentle and you'll be surprised at how long a decent brush can last.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Be more gentle and you'll be surprised at how long a decent brush can last._

 
ITA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It pains me to watch how some people handle / clean their brushes.

Oh and please dont bleach the brushes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dont do to your brushes, what you wouldnt do to your own hair!


----------



## amber_j (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Frayed or just fluffier? 
Be more gentle and you'll be surprised at how long a decent brush can last._

 
Frayed, I'm afraid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm super gentle with my brushes - after all, I've spent so much money on them! There are some I've had for over 10 years that are still in great shape (Bobbi Brown and drugstore brands). Mind you, I guess my 217 could look worse so I won't make too much of a fuss


----------



## effboysinthebut (Oct 7, 2008)

If your brushes get frayed its because you're using shampoo and drying out the hairs in the brush.  You only want to shampoo your brushes maybe once a month to get a deep clean.  Inbetween you want to use brush cleanser because the ingredients in the brush cleanser actually keep your brushes conditioned.

I would also say for those of you that have a hard time getting foundation or extra product out of your brushes to use cleanse off oil.  You may have to use it twice but it's completely different from oil based makeup removers.  When you use cleanse off oil it dissolves when water is applied.  Thats why it turns a milky color.  If you use a regular oil based removed for your brushes they could hold onto the oil and even ruin your makeup.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, and if you soak your brushes never put water above the silver furrele because it will loosen the adhesive and cause the furrele to eventually come off completely.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_How do i spot clean with brush cleanser?_

 
I use a cheap .99 spray bottle and spray a peice of paper towel and GENTLY rub it on the paper towel to get the extra product out.  You also don't have to use as much brush cleanser that way.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_ITA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It pains me to watch how some people handle / clean their brushes.

Oh and please dont bleach the brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dont do to your brushes, what you wouldnt do to your own hair!_

 
agreed!  but, you'd be surprised what people do to their own hair!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 7, 2008)

I've not had any of these issues and I have brushes that I've had for several years and they still look and feel great. I have MAC and Bobbi Brown brushes and I have always used MAC's brush cleanser, which I love. My white haired brushes are also still white. When I first started buying my brushes the ma told me to be kind to them and they would last a really long time. And so far they have.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

My green stain is on permantly, I think I may just buy a couple of 239 brushes because I use them all the time...But they stain so easily!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 7, 2008)

Well since i started school, i used my brushes a couple of times, and i forgot about them (havent worn makeup in a while) and left dirty makeup on them for over a month.  So when i finally washed it, it left a lil green stain... And my 208 and 209 fluild line brushes really hated me lol...


----------



## neonbright (Oct 7, 2008)

I was watching Boylre on YouTube and he mentioned Dove the plan white bar and it works.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 7, 2008)

The only brush of mine that is stained is the 187 SE. I've had it for a year and dye still comes out when I wash it. The bristles at the end are white when I set it down to dry, but they're always blue tinged when it's completely dry! Dumb thing!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 8, 2008)

My white-haired brushes aren't nearly as white as they were new, but they're definitely not green-tinged. Just more off-white. If I use a color I know is prone to staining, I try to wash it right away. I made the mistake of using my 239SE with the L'oreal HIP Showy duo (the Parrot dupe), and I didn't wash my brush for a week. Now it's stained this pale green/shade, but I don't really care that much because I rarely use it. And at least now I know. I love the white-haired brushed... but it's annoying how easily they become discolored, and I hate how they look dirty after just one use!


----------



## kathweezy (Oct 15, 2008)

*my 217 britstle turned green*

i think there has been a thread about this but i cant seem to find it. FEEL FREE TO REDIRECT ME TO IT.

i just got done cleaning my 217 wiht baby shampoo and the bristle turned green. i tried washing it again but the green wont come off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









idk what to do


----------



## brownsuga lady (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: my 217 britstle turned green*

wow. I clean mine with baby shampoo all the time and that has never happened. I wonder what it is...


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 15, 2008)

Kath your green brush is also frazzled, are you tappering the tip and laying it flat when you allow it to dry? I have had some of my brushes for 8 years and wash the crud out of them. The paint comes off the handle eventually but I have never had fraying or the dry bristles I am seeing here. I use my Pureology Shampoo that I use on my hair and before that I used the brush cleaner. 

It looks like cholrine stains, some tap water can have high levels.


----------



## Meryl (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: my 217 britstle turned green*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathweezy* 

 
_i think there has been a thread about this but i cant seem to find it. FEEL FREE TO REDIRECT ME TO IT.

i just got done cleaning my 217 wiht baby shampoo and the bristle turned green. i tried washing it again but the green wont come off
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










idk what to do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aside from the green tinge... are you re-shaping your brushes (with your fingers) after you clean them and while they are still wet?  I always do that to get them back into shape.


----------



## kathweezy (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Kath your green brush is also frazzled, are you tappering the tip and laying it flat when you allow it to dry? I have had some of my brushes for 8 years and wash the crud out of them. The paint comes off the handle eventually but I have never had fraying or the dry bristles I am seeing here. I use my Pureology Shampoo that I use on my hair and before that I used the brush cleaner. 

It looks like cholrine stains, some tap water can have high levels._

 
I twist it to get the excess water out after washing then lay it flat. I'd been lazy last couple of weeks and just use the b.I brush cleaner. I guess imma try the mac brush cleaner I hope it gets it out


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathweezy* 

 
_I twist it to get the excess water out after washing then lay it flat. I'd been lazy last couple of weeks and just use the b.I brush cleaner. I guess imma try the mac brush cleaner I hope it gets it out_

 
No twisting, that is why your hairs are so WAAHHAHHHH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Yeah, the equivalent of wringing out a cashmere sweater
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Press the water out, never twist, then reshape and set on the counter at the edge so the hairs can completely dry.


----------



## kathweezy (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_No twisting, that is why your hairs are so WAAHHAHHHH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Yeah, the equivalent of wringing out a cashmere sweater
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Press the water out, never twist, then reshape and set on the counter at the edge so the hairs can completely dry._

 

MAKE ME WANT TO NEVER WASH MY BRUSH EVER AGAIN. why cant i just hire somebody that knows how to clean my brushes lol. alright next time i wash my brushes now i know whaat not to do. THANK YOU. back to the green stain. it doesnt bother me as much but would be better if its white, hopefully i get the mac brush cleaner and cross my fingers they come off


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: my 217 britstle turned green*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathweezy* 

 
_i think there has been a thread about this but i cant seem to find it. FEEL FREE TO REDIRECT ME TO IT.

i just got done cleaning my 217 wiht baby shampoo and the bristle turned green. i tried washing it again but the green wont come off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I might be your plumming and/or tap water that causes the green tint to the bristles.


----------

